# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  یه نقشه ی راه از الان تا کنکور میخوام - نه برنامه

## Dr Baq3r

یه نقشه ی راه از الان تا کنکور میخوام - نه برنامه
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ایده هام ته کشیدن ! 
برا 99 روز باقی مونده برام برنامه بدین!
میخوام از برنامه هاتون ایده بگیرم 
الان اینجام : یه پشت کنکوری که کتابارو خوب خونده + از مهر با آزمون های کانون اومده + بابرنامه شخصی قبل از عید کتابارو یه دور خونده + برا آزمون فردای سنجش یه دور کامل پایه رو دوباره خونده میانگین تراز تقریبا 6400 تو قلمچی ( ترازای آزمونای آخرم تقریبا 6550)

یه برنامه بهم بدین...

در ضمن تجربیم
دنبال یه برنامه کامل نیستم - فقط دنبال کلیت هستم -بقیش با خودم
تا این لحظه هیچ کسی نظری نداده!!!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## magicboy

این سه ماه رو بدنت کار کن

----------


## Dr Baq3r

کجاییین په

----------


## nzn

شرمنده داداش یکی باید به خودم برنامه بده خخخ

----------


## Dr Baq3r

> شرمنده داداش یکی باید به خودم برنامه بده خخخ


دمتون گرم - فقط یه حرفی بزنین کافیه - الکی هم ک شده یه چی بگین تا یه جرقه ای تو ذهنم زده شه

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

برنامه هر کس متناسب خودشه دوست خوبه من

----------


## imaginedragon

شما که با این تراز و مشخصاتی که گفتيد معلومه خودتون کار بلد هستید !!!!!!! این چند ماه بهتره بیشتر رو دروس عمومی و همچنین دروس اختصاصی که مهارت دارید بپردازید و مهارتتون رو بالا ببرید 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------


## Dr Baq3r

> برنامه هر کس متناسب خودشه دوست خوبه من


میدونم - فقط یه چی بگین

----------


## Dr Baq3r

> شما که با این تراز و مشخصاتی که گفتيد معلومه خودتون کار بلد هستید !!!!!!! این چند ماه بهتره بیشتر رو دروس عمومی و همچنین دروس اختصاصی که مهارت دارید بپردازید و مهارتتون رو بالا ببرید 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


دمت جیز - برنامم ته کشیده کل برنامه هام برای تاریخ 20 فروردین هستش -برا بعدش مطمئن نیستم باید چیکار کنم

----------


## imaginedragon

این کتابای خط ویژه رو بگیرید جمع بندی کنید  :Yahoo (4): ) بعد هم دوره دنیا هر سه روز ی بار از خودتون کنکور بگیرید اینم ي راهه

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------


## Dr Baq3r

> این کتابای خط ویژه رو بگیرید جمع بندی کنید ) بعد هم دوره دنیا هر سه روز ی بار از خودتون کنکور بگیرید اینم ي راهه
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


اینطوری عمرا نتیجه نمیگیری - کسی ک اینکارو کنه و خوب بخونه رتبش بالای 5000 منطقه 3 میشه

----------


## imaginedragon

> اینطوری عمرا نتیجه نمیگیری - کسی ک اینکارو کنه و خوب بخونه رتبش بالای 5000 منطقه 3 میشه


برای کسی مثل شما این خوبه اگرچه که این تقریبا برنامه همه دانش آموزان از اواسط اردیبهشت ميشه

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------


## Dr Baq3r

> برای کسی مثل شما این خوبه اگرچه که این تقریبا برنامه همه دانش آموزان از اواسط اردیبهشت ميشه
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


با احترام به نظرت - کسی ک اینکارو کنه عمرشو تباه کرده

----------


## imaginedragon

> با احترام به نظرت - کسی ک اینکارو کنه عمرشو تباه کرده


يني ميگي جمع بندی کار اشتباهيه ???? 😁

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------


## Dr Baq3r

> يني ميگي جمع بندی کار اشتباهيه ???? ������
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


این شکلی جمع بندی کردن اشتباهه -الکی پول خودتو میدی به اونا - فقط یکی دو تا از کتاباش خوبن تازه برا اختصاصیا کتاب جمع بندی خوب وجود نداره منظورم اینه ک همشون ناقصن

----------


## imaginedragon

> این شکلی جمع بندی کردن اشتباهه -الکی پول خودتو میدی به اونا - فقط یکی دو تا از کتاباش خوبن تازه برا اختصاصیا کتاب جمع بندی خوب وجود نداره منظورم اینه ک همشون ناقصن


من خودم ریاضی پایه و ديفرانسيلش رو دارم خیلی راضيم .... هر چیزی که لازمه رو داره سوالاي کنکور از 80 تا 94 همراه سوالات کتاب  و نکات و جزوه به زبان،ساده داره که 300 صفحه هم هست ولی خب خوبیش اینه که انگیزه داری که تموم میشه 😁😁😁😁

----------


## Dr Baq3r

> من خودم ریاضی پایه و ديفرانسيلش رو دارم خیلی راضيم .... هر چیزی که لازمه رو داره سوالاي کنکور از 80 تا 94 همراه سوالات کتاب  و نکات و جزوه به زبان،ساده داره که 300 صفحه هم هست ولی خب خوبیش اینه که انگیزه داری که تموم میشه ����������������  �������


من رشتم تجربیه - سلام  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## imaginedragon

چیزی که من تو کتاب اندیشه فائق و نشر الگو ندیدم :/ لا مصب انقد کلفت با پاسخنامه بد

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------


## imaginedragon

> من رشتم تجربیه - سلام


آهان بله  :Yahoo (4): )))) شما تجريبا باید کتابارو بجويين

----------


## imaginedragon

...

----------


## Dr Baq3r

> جریان شما تجربيا چیه ??? تو مدرسه ما هم همه تجربیا نااميدن دیگه زدن به سيمه اخر ://// در صورتی که رياضيا خیلی اميدوار :/// چیزی که دقیقا اوایل برعکس بود
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


لطفا اسپم نده

----------


## laleh74

میشه برنامه های قبلتو بگی؟؟؟میخوام ازشون استفاده کنم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Hellion

> میشه برنامه های قبلتو بگی؟؟؟میخوام ازشون استفاده کنم


از برنامه های دیگران استفاده نکنیم :l    ....

----------


## Dr Baq3r

> میشه برنامه های قبلتو بگی؟؟؟میخوام ازشون استفاده کنم


ممنونم - بالاخره یکی پیدا شد (داشتم یادت میکردم  :Yahoo (21):  ) - دقیقا چیشو برنامه هفتگی - دوره ای - کلا کجاشو - برنامه هام منظمن میتونم راحت بهت بگم @8MIT8 @ah.at @kahkoo @reza1375 @Saeed735
@*_YoOoY_*

----------


## KowsarDDC

می تونی از ۲۱ ام به بعد دیگه فقط با جامع های سنجش یا همون قلم چی پیش بری ،پس برنامه ی عجیب غریبی لازم نداری..

----------


## laleh74

> ممنونم - بالاخره یکی پیدا شد (داشتم یادت میکردم  ) - دقیقا چیشو برنامه هفتگی - دوره ای - کلا کجاشو - برنامه هام منظمن میتونم راحت بهت بگم @8MIT8 @ah.at @kahkoo @reza1375 @Saeed735
> @*_YoOoY_*


 :Yahoo (4): 
پارسا درست گفت.از برنامه های دیگران استفاده نکنیم!

شرایطت عالیه :Yahoo (21): 
تو که همه چیو خوندی.از این به بعد به نظرم برو سنجش.همش جمع بندیه. واست خوبه.

----------


## Dr Baq3r

> می تونی از ۲۱ ام به بعد دیگه فقط با جامع های سنجش یا همون قلم چی پیش بری ،پس برنامه ی عجیب غریبی لازم نداری..


دارم همین کارو میکنم - اما چه جوری - منابعم هم آمادن

----------


## Dr Baq3r

> پارسا درست گفت.از برنامه های دیگران استفاده نکنیم!
> 
> شرایطت عالیه
> تو که همه چیو خوندی.از این به بعد به نظرم برو سنجش.همش جمع بندیه. واست خوبه.


برام یه یه ایده بدین - برنامتونو نمیخوام

----------


## Delgir

> از برنامه های دیگران استفاده نکنیم :l    ....


می شه یکم بیشترتوضیح بدید. :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Hellion

> می شه یکم بیشترتوضیح بدید.


ینی از برنامه دیگران استفاده نکنیم :l ....

----------


## KowsarDDC

> دارم همین کارو میکنم - اما چه جوری - منابعم هم آمادن


هر چند خودم نیاز به راهنمایی دارم اما طبق گفته ی دوستای رتبه برتر اینجا اگه واسه یه جامع ۱۴ روز وقت داری شما ده روز حساب کن اون ده روزو بین منابعت تقسیم کن و چهار روز آخر هم فقط مرور شب امتحانی به روش امتحانای مدرسه

----------


## S.N.M19

سوالای کنکور 10 سال اخیر رو حل کنین 
اگه وقت نشد 6 سال اخیر 
اگه بازم وقت نشد 3 سال اخیر
دوباره اگه وقت نشد حداقل سال 94 رو حل کنید

----------


## Dr Baq3r

> سوالای کنکور 10 سال اخیر رو حل کنین 
> اگه وقت نشد 6 سال اخیر 
> اگه بازم وقت نشد 3 سال اخیر
> دوباره اگه وقت نشد حداقل سال 94 رو حل کنید


ممنون ( از این حرفا بزنین البته اینو خودم میدونستم)

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط laleh74


میشه برنامه های قبلتو بگی؟؟؟میخوام ازشون استفاده کنم



ببخشید ینی میخاید وسه سال بعد بمونید؟؟؟*

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Dr Baq3r


ایده هام ته کشیدن ! 
برا 99 روز باقی مونده برام برنامه بدین!
میخوام از برنامه هاتون ایده بگیرم 
الان اینجام : یه پشت کنکوری که کتابارو خوب خونده + از مهر با آزمون های کانون اومده + بابرنامه شخصی قبل از عید کتابارو یه دور خونده + برا آزمون فردای سنجش یه دور کامل پایه رو دوباره خونده میانگین تراز تقریبا 6400 تو قلمچی ( ترازای آزمونای آخرم تقریبا 6550)

یه برنامه بهم بدین...

در ضمن تجربیم
دنبال یه برنامه کامل نیستم - فقط دنبال کلیت هستم -بقیش با خودم
تا این لحظه هیچ کسی نظری نداده!!!


ممنون از یادت
اول به این سوالام اگه میشه جواب بده ...
برنامه ازمونای سنجش چجوریه؟؟؟؟
خب گفتی که قبل عید درسا رو یه دور خوندی .
از اول فروردین به بعد دیگه قائدتا مرور شروع میشه ...
خب از اول فروردین تا الان چیکار کردی؟؟؟؟
چیا رو مرور کردی؟؟؟؟؟

آخه برنامه قبل از عید باید این باشه که درسا تموم شن ...
بعد عید یه مرور زده شه تاااااااا ... 35 الی 45 روز آخر ( بستگی به شرایط شخص داره ) که به جمع بندیه نهایی میرسه .



خب؟؟؟؟؟
اول به اون دو تا سوالم جواب بده ...*

----------


## .Mohamad.

> ایده هام ته کشیدن ! 
> برا 99 روز باقی مونده برام برنامه بدین!
> میخوام از برنامه هاتون ایده بگیرم 
> الان اینجام : یه پشت کنکوری که کتابارو خوب خونده + از مهر با آزمون های کانون اومده + بابرنامه شخصی قبل از عید کتابارو یه دور خونده + برا آزمون فردای سنجش یه دور کامل پایه رو دوباره خونده میانگین تراز تقریبا 6400 تو قلمچی ( ترازای آزمونای آخرم تقریبا 6550)
> 
> یه برنامه بهم بدین...
> 
> در ضمن تجربیم
> دنبال یه برنامه کامل نیستم - فقط دنبال کلیت هستم -بقیش با خودم
> تا این لحظه هیچ کسی نظری نداده!!!




3 ماه و نیم - دندان پزشکی

ایجاد تعادل یا تاثیر زیست


این دو پست رو بخون حتما .

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

سلام مجدد
دوست من به هیچ وجه با کتابای جمع بندی پیش نرو از اسمش معلومه جمع بندی نه شروع از صفر!

----------


## laleh74

> *
> 
> 
> ببخشید ینی میخاید وسه سال بعد بمونید؟؟؟*


من به عمم و خاندانش خندیدم ک بخوام بمونم :Yahoo (21): 
همینجوری گفتم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mr.mTf

> ایده هام ته کشیدن ! 
> برا 99 روز باقی مونده برام برنامه بدین!
> میخوام از برنامه هاتون ایده بگیرم 
> الان اینجام : یه پشت کنکوری که کتابارو خوب خونده + از مهر با آزمون های کانون اومده + بابرنامه شخصی قبل از عید کتابارو یه دور خونده + برا آزمون فردای سنجش یه دور کامل پایه رو دوباره خونده میانگین تراز تقریبا 6400 تو قلمچی ( ترازای آزمونای آخرم تقریبا 6550)
> 
> یه برنامه بهم بدین...
> 
> در ضمن تجربیم
> دنبال یه برنامه کامل نیستم - فقط دنبال کلیت هستم -بقیش با خودم
> تا این لحظه هیچ کسی نظری نداده!!!


اگه شرایط مالی مناسبی داری دی وی دی های افبا رو بخر و ببین...مخصوص دوران جمع بندی نه...کاملاشو...حداقل شده برا زیست و شیمی
اگر هم که نه به نظرم برا کانون بین دو هفته رو دو بخش کن...هفته اول فقط زیست و شیمی...خارج از برنامه امتحان کانون
و هفته دوم مرور و تست بیشتر با میاحث خود امتحان
زیست اگه تا حالا تست زدی که فبه ال مراد  :Yahoo (4):  وللی اگه نه هم بشین فقط و فقط کتاب رو بخون....به نوعی بجو...
ولی اینبار نه بصورت مطالب بسته ای با هم بلکه از زیست دوم به ترتیب فصل به فصل و خودت هر چی تو مطالب مربوط به اونه اضافه کن
این کارو کردی بازم بکن

----------


## Ali.N

> ایده هام ته کشیدن ! 
> برا 99 روز باقی مونده برام برنامه بدین!
> میخوام از برنامه هاتون ایده بگیرم 
> الان اینجام : یه پشت کنکوری که کتابارو خوب خونده + از مهر با آزمون های کانون اومده + بابرنامه شخصی قبل از عید کتابارو یه دور خونده + برا آزمون فردای سنجش یه دور کامل پایه رو دوباره خونده میانگین تراز تقریبا 6400 تو قلمچی ( ترازای آزمونای آخرم تقریبا 6550)
> 
> یه برنامه بهم بدین...
> 
> در ضمن تجربیم
> دنبال یه برنامه کامل نیستم - فقط دنبال کلیت هستم -بقیش با خودم
> تا این لحظه هیچ کسی نظری نداده!!!


سلام رشتم انسانیه برنامه 5 هفته ای برای خودم ریختم-جامع-همه دروس-جمع بندی///میخوای؟؟؟

یه سرچ تو گوگل بزن برنامه رو گیر میاری تازه برنامه سال پیشم خوبه

بعدشم برادران مدیران و مشاوران هستن دیگه-اونا رو تگ کن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## loveooooops

*سلام 
این برنامه ی بنده ـس 
البته دوستان درست میگن که هرکس باید واسه خودش برنامه داشته باشه 
ولی بنظرم این برنامه کلیه 
من خودم روزی چهار تا از این مستطیلا  رو میخونم 
اینچوری تا قبل از تیر 2 دور از روی کل دروس خوندم از اول تیر شروع میکنم جمع بندی و خلاصه ها و نکته ها رو میخونم
البته من از اول مهر شروع کردم حدودا دو دور روی دروس زدم 
قبلا حدود 7 ساعت اینا میخوندم و بعضی روزا اصلا نمیخوندم
بخاطر همین حس میکردم نیاز دارم باز از روی دروس کلا بخونم که یادم بمونه
واسه همین بعد از کلی تحقیق فهمیدم یه برنامه ی این مدلی برای خودم کارآمده 
تا الان تونستم طبق برنامه پیش برم و اصلا هم خسته نشدم 
بهمم زیاد فشار نمیاد
امیدوارم بدرد شما هم بخوره 
پ ن :  عکسا کیفیتشون خوب در نیومد هر کاری کردم 

**http://s7.picofile.com/file/82463445...408_122151.jpg

http://s6.picofile.com/file/82463446...408_122213.jpg

http://s7.picofile.com/file/82463447...408_122235.jpg

http://s7.picofile.com/file/82463448...408_122256.jpg

http://s7.picofile.com/file/82463449...408_122431.jpg

http://s7.picofile.com/file/82463449...408_122450.jpg
*

----------


## A.Z

> ایده هام ته کشیدن ! 
> برا 99 روز باقی مونده برام برنامه بدین!
> میخوام از برنامه هاتون ایده بگیرم 
> الان اینجام : یه پشت کنکوری که کتابارو خوب خونده + از مهر با آزمون های کانون اومده + بابرنامه شخصی قبل از عید کتابارو یه دور خونده + برا آزمون فردای سنجش یه دور کامل پایه رو دوباره خونده میانگین تراز تقریبا 6400 تو قلمچی ( ترازای آزمونای آخرم تقریبا 6550)
> 
> یه برنامه بهم بدین...
> 
> در ضمن تجربیم
> دنبال یه برنامه کامل نیستم - فقط دنبال کلیت هستم -بقیش با خودم
> تا این لحظه هیچ کسی نظری نداده!!!


 ج.بندی رو شروع کن...وقتی تموم شد,فقط آزمون جامع بزن....با آرشیو های موجود...کنکور های سراسری+جامع های سنجش,کانون,گزینه2 سال های اخیر

----------


## atena.kh

همچنان بابرنامه کانون پیش برید

----------


## Dr Baq3r

> همچنان بابرنامه کانون پیش برید


اگه با برنامه کانون جلو میرفتم آخر اردیبهشت جمع میکردم - تازه فصل مهمی مثل الکتروشیمیو مجبور بودم در عرض 2-3 هفته جمع کنم - و فقط یه دور بخونمش - اون وقت انتظار داری بتونم سوالاشو تو کنکور بزنم؟

----------


## atena.kh

الکتروشیمی که سخت نیس توی یه هفته هم میشه کامل وعالی جمعش کرد
خوددانید

----------


## Dj.ALI

اینم یه نقشه ی راه :Yahoo (4): فقط باید هوشمندانه خودت مسیرو تشخیص بدی :Yahoo (100):

----------


## Dr Baq3r

> الکتروشیمی که سخت نیس توی یه هفته هم میشه کامل وعالی جمعش کرد
> خوددانید


منظورم فقط شیمی نیست که - زیست - ریاضی مبحث مهمش مث انتگرال و....

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Dr Baq3r


یه نقشه ی راه از الان تا کنکور میخوام - نه برنامه
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ایده هام ته کشیدن ! 
برا 99 روز باقی مونده برام برنامه بدین!
میخوام از برنامه هاتون ایده بگیرم 
الان اینجام : یه پشت کنکوری که کتابارو خوب خونده + از مهر با آزمون های کانون اومده + بابرنامه شخصی قبل از عید کتابارو یه دور خونده + برا آزمون فردای سنجش یه دور کامل پایه رو دوباره خونده میانگین تراز تقریبا 6400 تو قلمچی ( ترازای آزمونای آخرم تقریبا 6550)

یه برنامه بهم بدین...

در ضمن تجربیم
دنبال یه برنامه کامل نیستم - فقط دنبال کلیت هستم -بقیش با خودم
تا این لحظه هیچ کسی نظری نداده!!!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



خیلی خب ...
داداش میدونم نظورت از نقشه راه چیه ...
پس تا امروز پایه رو جمع کردی ...
نظر شخصی من اینه که 30 روز ینی از همین امروز رو بزاری برا پیش1 + یکی از پایه هایی که ضعیفی ( حالا دوم یا سوم . فرقی نمیکنه ... اونی که ضعیفی . میتونی این کارو هم کنی که درسایی که ضعیفی تو پایه رو بیاری . مثلا شیمی دوم ضعیفی و زیست سوم و فیزیک سوم ... اینجوری قاطی )
پس از فردا به مدت 30 روز پیش 1 + دروس ضعیف پایت رو جمع میکنی .

ینی میشه از 21 / 1 / 95 --- تا --- 19 / 2 / 95


جمع بندی پیش 2 :

و از تاریخ 20 /2 / 95 --- تا --- 15 / 3 / 95 پیش 2 رو کاملا جمع میکنی .


جمع یندی نهایی :

از تاریخ 16 / 3 / 95  --- تا ---  24 / 4 / 95 هم جمع بندی نهایی رو انجام میدی ...



خوب شد؟؟؟؟؟؟

الان دیگه مشکلی نیس؟؟؟؟؟
 @Dr Baq3r

*

----------


## Dr Baq3r

> *
> 
> 
> خیلی خب ...
> داداش میدونم نظورت از نقشه راه چیه ...
> پس تا امروز پایه رو جمع کردی ...
> نظر شخصی من اینه که 30 روز ینی از همین امروز رو بزاری برا پیش1 + یکی از پایه هایی که ضعیفی ( حالا دوم یا سوم . فرقی نمیکنه ... اونی که ضعیفی . میتونی این کارو هم کنی که درسایی که ضعیفی تو پایه رو بیاری . مثلا شیمی دوم ضعیفی و زیست سوم و فیزیک سوم ... اینجوری قاطی )
> پس از فردا به مدت 30 روز پیش 1 + دروس ضعیف پایت رو جمع میکنی .
> 
> ...


من سه هفته دیگ آزمون جامع سنجش دارما

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Dr Baq3r



من سه هفته دیگ آزمون جامع سنجش دارما



ببین داداش تو باید هدفت کنکور باشه نه سنجشو قلمچیو این اراجیف ...
اینا همه شخصو از کنکور دور میکنه ...

خیلی خب اگه هم اینجوری نمیخای پس :

خب تا امروز که پایه رو جمع کردی از الان تا اون موقع هم پیش رو جمع کن و سعی کن با تست پایتو هم مرور کنی ...*

----------


## Dr Baq3r

> *
> 
> 
> ببین داداش تو باید هدفت کنکور باشه نه سنجشو قلمچیو این اراجیف ...
> اینا همه شخصو از کنکور دور میکنه ...
> 
> خیلی خب اگه هم اینجوری نمیخای پس :
> 
> خب تا امروز که پایه رو جمع کردی از الان تا اون موقع هم پیش رو جمع کن و سعی کن با تست پایتو هم مرور کنی ...*


خودمم به همین نتیجه رسیده بودم :Yahoo (76):  (میخام با کتابای آزمون جمع بندی کنم - بچه هایی هم که وضعشون مشابه بهتون پیشنهاد میکنم این کتابارو - بعد از کلی تحقیق به این نتیجه رسیدم  :Yahoo (21):  )

----------


## reza1375

تا اینجا عالی پیش رفتی .

بستگی به خودت داره بعدش هم میخوای چیکار کنی.

ولی من بودم مرور میکردم و تست میزدم و سنجش که جمع بندیه پیش میرفتم.و البته سوالای کنکور رو حتما حل میکردم...

تو مبحثای سختی مثه استوکیومتری و مشابه بیشتر کار میکردم و مطالب حفظی رو هم دوره میکردم ک از یادم نره 

 :Yahoo (1):

----------

